# Tromba-d'água na Madeira



## Hawk (28 Set 2008 às 16:03)

O Diário de Notícias da Madeira mostra hoje na sua edição online um vídeo amador de um evento meteorológico que parece ser um tornado. O que acham?

Aqui fica o link:

http://www.dnoticias.pt/Default.aspx?id=03


----------



## Fantkboy (28 Set 2008 às 16:25)

*Re: Tornado na Madeira?*

Uma tromba de água sem duvida! Que grande registo


----------



## Snifa (28 Set 2008 às 16:27)

*Re: Tornado na Madeira?*

Sem dúvida parece ser um pequeno  tornado sobre o mar, neste caso uma tromba de água! Existiu muita instabilidade a largo da Madeira por estes dias por isso não é de estranhar este fenómeno ter ocorrido como comprova o video, sorte das pessoas que o conseguiram captar em filme pois são momentos raros ! Bom trabalho!

Esta sim a verdadeira tromba de água e não aquelas a que a comunicação social se refere erradamente quando ocorrem chuvas fortes/torrenciais !


----------



## Redfish (28 Set 2008 às 16:56)

*Re: Tornado na Madeira?*

Uma Troba d`àgua é paralelamente ao tornado dos fenomenos atmosfericos mais espectalares que existem e prpoporcionanma imagens sem igual.


----------



## Rog (28 Set 2008 às 16:59)

*Re: Tornado na Madeira?*

[VIDEO]http://www.dnoticias.pt/multimedia/videos/270908/dn0301010101.wmv[/VIDEO]

Neste caso damos o nome de tromba-d'água, em terra teria o nome de tornado.

EDIT: As nuvens mammatus que foram visíveis na Madeira por esses dias, assim sugeriam essa possibilidade.


----------



## Hawk (28 Set 2008 às 17:03)

*Re: Tornado na Madeira?*



Rog disse:


> http://www.dnoticias.pt/multimedia/videos/270908/dn0301010101.wmv
> 
> Neste caso damos o nome de tromba-d'água, em terra teria o nome de tornado.



Registado


----------



## ecobcg (28 Set 2008 às 17:38)

É o que se chama "estar no sitio certo, à hora certa!"
Excelente registo!!


----------



## profgeo (28 Set 2008 às 19:12)

boa tarde..... por acaso moro na zona onde ocorreu a tromba de agua. infelizmente nao tive oportunidade de registar esse momento....(uma mera fotografia do tlm) que nao ficou , infelizmente bem, mas reparei quando sai de casa, que se formava uma tromba de agua sobre o mar....

é verdade estes dias a madeira registou grande instabilidade, e isso notou-se aquando da grande chuvada no funchal e na propria noite em que se verificou a tromba de agua.


mas foi um momento a recordar embora nunca tinha pesenciado um ao vivo


----------



## MSantos (28 Set 2008 às 21:27)

Sem duvida um excelente registo


----------



## Perfect Storm (28 Set 2008 às 23:11)

Excelente registo
Por instantes faz-nos lembrar os eventos ocorridos nos EUA. Uma vantagem vivermos em tempos em que estes eventos são facilmente registados e comprovados. Uns anos antes, provavelmente ninguém acreditaria no sucedido e mais um histórico meteorológico se perderia. Os parabéns ao videoamador que estava no local/hora certa

Para mais tarde recordar.
http://www.dnoticias.pt/Default.aspx?id=03


----------



## Minho (29 Set 2008 às 01:09)

Fantática foto Rog.

Um exemplo perfeito para a secção de Mammatus de uma qualquer enciclopédia sobre nuvens


----------



## jpmartins (29 Set 2008 às 09:37)

Bela foto Rog.
Quanto à Tromba-d/água, excelente captura do momento, muitos parabéns aos seus autores.


----------



## Rog (29 Set 2008 às 23:08)

Hoje registou-se uma outra tromba de água, desta vez no norte da Madeira por volta das 15h. 
Foram várias as pessoas de quem ouvi o relato. Uma senhora com cerca de 50 anos, ainda a tremer, diz nunca ter visto algo semelhante, uma coluna direita que se erguia do mar até uma nuvem, e ia sugando água à sua passagem. 
No momento exacto quando estava a decorrer este evento não estava num local acessível para visualizar. 
Tenho informação de algumas pessoas tiraram fotos por telemóvel, nos próximos dias tentarei as contactar a ver se ainda coloco por aqui uma foto.


----------



## Rog (7 Out 2008 às 23:34)

Rog disse:


> Hoje registou-se uma outra tromba de água, desta vez no norte da Madeira por volta das 15h.
> Foram várias as pessoas de quem ouvi o relato. Uma senhora com cerca de 50 anos, ainda a tremer, diz nunca ter visto algo semelhante, uma coluna direita que se erguia do mar até uma nuvem, e ia sugando água à sua passagem.
> No momento exacto quando estava a decorrer este evento não estava num local acessível para visualizar.
> Tenho informação de algumas pessoas tiraram fotos por telemóvel, nos próximos dias tentarei as contactar a ver se ainda coloco por aqui uma foto.



Como referi a uns dias, tinha informação que alguem tinha tirado com o telemovel, aqui fica então a foto:


----------



## vitamos (8 Out 2008 às 09:14)

Rog disse:


> Como referi a uns dias, tinha informação que alguem tinha tirado com o telemovel, aqui fica então a foto:



Se qualquer dúvida existisse... é uma clara tromba de água!


----------



## jpmartins (8 Out 2008 às 09:32)

Não há dúvidas e a imagem está magnifica, parabéns para o seu autor.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Out 2008 às 09:33)

Ena ena, as coisas pelas Madeira teêm andado animadas  bela recolha Rog.


----------



## Brigantia (8 Out 2008 às 19:25)

Isto para a Madeira anda animado

Os registos são muitos bons, mas a foto do  Rog é fantástica


----------



## Rog (21 Nov 2008 às 17:40)

E hoje nova tromba de água na Madeira, na freguesia de São Jorge, por volta das 14h (fotos Vitor Conceição):


----------



## vitamos (21 Nov 2008 às 17:42)

Rog disse:


> E hoje nova tromba de água na Madeira, por volta das 14h:



QUE FOTOS!!!!


----------



## nimboestrato (21 Nov 2008 às 18:19)

Bem apanhado ...


----------



## Fil (21 Nov 2008 às 18:20)

Sempre no local certo  magnificas!


----------



## Brunomc (21 Nov 2008 às 18:26)

Boas fotos


----------



## Dan (21 Nov 2008 às 18:58)

Fotos espectaculares


----------



## Gilmet (21 Nov 2008 às 19:00)

Impressionante!!! Mais um registo espectacular!


----------



## storm (21 Nov 2008 às 20:33)

Boas fotos, ao pé deve arrepiar


----------



## Rog (22 Nov 2008 às 12:08)

Os efeitos secundários do tornado na comunicação social e na cabeça das pessoas: 
(Notícia publicada hoje no Diário de Notícias da Madeira)



> *Buscas no P. da Cruz após queda de OVNI *
> _Marinha e SANAS foram alertados para queda de objecto a uma milha da costa_
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (22 Nov 2008 às 12:39)

Há três hipóteses. 

*1)* Ou a nave se despenhou e o ocupante talvez se tenha conseguido ejectar. Esperemos que sim.







*2)* Tenha ocorrido um teletransporte, mas erraram no alvo, em vez de terra foram parar à água, o que é sempre chato para quem vem de Marte onde não sabem nadar. A agitação na superfície da água pode ser o marciano a esbracejar aflito. Esperemos que a bordo tivessem coletes de emergências e que as hospedeiras da nave tenham dado correctamente as instruções.







*3)* Nunca tinha pensado no assunto desse prisma, mas é possível que uma pessoa não familiarizada com uma tromba possa momentaneamente confundir a tromba com um rasto de fumo e a agitação na superfície da água com um "splash" de algo que caiu do céu.


----------



## MSantos (22 Nov 2008 às 14:34)

registo espectacular


----------



## Hawk (23 Nov 2008 às 11:44)

Vince. Boas teorias. Penso que a 1ª é a mais provável e nos próximos dias vamos ter surpresas na costa norte da ilha. 

Um pouco mais a sério, eu também nunca tinha pensado desse prisma. Mas lá que à primeira vista parece um rasto de fumo com "splash" na água lá isso parece. É claro que o facto do fumo não se dispersar e o splash ser contínuo suscitaria mais algumas dúvidas...

Entretanto, das duas uma, ou este tipo de fenómeno está-se a tornar mais recorrente na Madeira, ou existem mais possibilidade de fazer registos fotográficos e de vídeo para mostrar aos que não viram. O que acham? E desculpem a pergunta ignorante mas...a tromba de água pode chegar a terra, certo? E tem um efeito semelhante ao de um tornado? Ou o facto de ser "tromba de água" significa que se desfaz antes de chegar a terra?


----------



## Vince (23 Nov 2008 às 12:06)

Hawk disse:


> Um pouco mais a sério, eu também nunca tinha pensado desse prisma. Mas lá que à primeira vista parece um rasto de fumo com "splash" na água lá isso parece. É claro que o facto do fumo não se dispersar e o splash ser contínuo suscitaria mais algumas dúvidas...



Sim, é essa a parte mais estranha. Mas suponho que seja aí que entre o "Ovni" na história  Se fosse uma coisa momentânea presumo que falariam em queda de um avião ou outra coisa na água. Como a coisa provavelmente se manteve em queda contínua "congelada" no tempo, veio o OVNI inexplicável 



Hawk disse:


> Entretanto, das duas uma, ou este tipo de fenómeno está-se a tornar mais recorrente na Madeira, ou existem mais possibilidade de fazer registos fotográficos e de vídeo para mostrar aos que não viram. O que acham?



Já havia uns quantos registos de tombas aqui no forum da Madeira, e dado o tamanho da ilha, suponho que seja um fenónomo bastante regular. Como a ilha é muito alta e abrupta devem ocorrer ocorrer determinados fenómenos de convergência do vento favoráveis à sua ocorrência.
Mas sobre esse assunto o Rog contou uma coisa engraçada. Na anterior tromba ele falou com uma senhora já com alguma idade e ela falou da tromba como uma coisa sem interesse e banal, qualquer coisa do tipo, "ahh, aquele funil" que de vez em quando aparece.



Hawk disse:


> E desculpem a pergunta ignorante mas...a tromba de água pode chegar a terra, certo? E tem um efeito semelhante ao de um tornado? Ou o facto de ser "tromba de água" significa que se desfaz antes de chegar a terra?



A tromba é um tornado, e como tal podem ter diferentes intensidades, de F0 a F5 (escala Fujita) ou T0 a T11 (escala britânica TORRO). As trombas mais fracas e habituais tem uma génese diferente de por exemplo um tornado muito potente. Este tipo de trombas da Madeira que não estão associadas a células ou frentes potentes geralmente tem uma intensidade muito fraca de F0 ou F1. Quando entram em Terra muitas vezes desfazem-se logo devido ao maior atrito. Mas por vezes podem ser mais fortes e quando é assim podem entrar bem para dentro e provocar estragos como qualquer outro tornado. Tudo depende da intensidade e da respectiva génese.


----------



## Rog (23 Nov 2008 às 12:34)

Enviei ontem um mail ao Diário de Notícias a explicar minimamente o fenómeno com as fotos, e na edição de hoje saiu as devidas correcções:



> *Tromba de água em São Jorge  *
> 
> Está explicado o fenómeno que sexta-feira à tarde mobilizou meios navais para os mares ao largo do Porto da Cruz. Tratou-se de um tornado, que por ter ocorrido no mar, é chamado de tromba de água, e não de um Objecto Voador Não Identificado (OVNI), como várias pessoas juraram.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hawk (23 Nov 2008 às 13:30)

Obrigado Vince pelas explicações. De facto, na costa sul, não costuma ser muito frequente testemunhar este tipo de fenómeno (excepção feita ao caso que deu origem a este tópico). Como a costa norte da ilha tem uma geografia mais abrupta, deve estar mais sujeita a essa tal situação de convergência de ventos que podem ajudar à formação da tromba d'água. Costumo falar com as gerações mais antigas da família acerca de eventos meteorológicos e, pelo menos na costa sul, não se pode dizer que seja um fenómeno a que os madeirenses estejam habituados a testemunhar. Penso que na Madeira não há relatos, em terra, de algo semelhante a um tornado, pelo menos nos tempos mais recentes. Ou pelo menos que tenha sido identificado como tal...Mais uma vez obrigado pelas explicações


----------



## Lightning (23 Nov 2008 às 15:25)

Veêm-se cada vez mais destes fenómenos a ocorrer no oceano que banha Portugal e as ilhas da Madeira e dos Açores. 

E eu que pensava que era um fenómeno raro por estas bandas...

Sei que no passado já houveram trombas de água em número razoável, mas também agora ultimamente, quando as condições estão reunidas, podemos observá-las. Nunca vi uma de perto, mas gostava de ver.


----------



## jonhfx (24 Nov 2008 às 17:50)

Uma foto de uma tromba-d'água encontrada no baú, Madalena do Mar, costa sul da Madeira, se não estou em erro de  Abril de 2007.


----------



## Rog (24 Nov 2008 às 22:19)

jonhfx disse:


> Uma foto de uma tromba-d'água encontrada no baú, Madalena do Mar, costa sul da Madeira, se não estou em erro de  Abril de 2007.



Interessante... e afinal este fenómeno poderá até não ser assim tão raro na costa sul em comparação com o norte da ilha.
Seria interessante que se mais alguem que tenha fotos ou relatos destes eventos na Madeira, colocasse por aqui para percebermos qual a média de ocorrência por ano na ilha. Só este ano há três registados e com fotos.


----------



## Lightning (24 Nov 2008 às 22:30)

Rog disse:


> Interessante... e afinal este fenómeno poderá até não ser assim tão raro na costa sul em comparação com o norte da ilha.
> Seria interessante que se mais alguem que tenha fotos ou relatos destes eventos na Madeira, colocasse por aqui para percebermos qual a média de ocorrência por ano na ilha. Só este ano há três registados e com fotos.



Concordo contigo Rog. Este é sempre um fenómeno interessante para estudar. Afinal sempre é um "tornado no mar".


----------



## AnDré (28 Nov 2008 às 02:47)

Ainda não tinha dado a devida atenção às imagens aqui postadas. São de facto impressionantes.
Também não tinha ideia que as Trombas de Água fossem um fenómeno assim tão comum.

Se calhar até há um historial de registos. Talvez sob a forma de tornados no mar, uma vez que as pessoas normalmente não identificam estes fenómenos por trombas de água, mas por tornados.


----------

